# Padilla Dominus Churchill Cigar Review - Another winner...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've never had a cigar that combines full-bodied power, and full-flavor so well. This cigar is an absolute treat to smoke. Flavorful from the first...

Read the full review here: Padilla Dominus Churchill Cigar Review - Another winner...


----------

